# Waves of the Atlantic Scarf or Shawlette - knitted - free pattern



## dragonflylace

Hi everyone, I hope that I am posting this correctly. Here is a fun project for a scarf or a shawlette. You can do this pattern with any yarn (match your needle to the yarn, or go up to a larger needle for a more "open" look)

It is called Waves of the Atlantic and is available free from my Ravelry Store.

I hope you like it!

Dragonflylace

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waves-of-the-atlantic


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh that's just stunning! What a lovely shawl! I fixed your link. The one you provided took people to the Ravelry sign in page. It needs to go directly to your item.


----------



## dragonflylace

StellasKnits said:


> Oh that's just stunning! What a lovely shawl! I fixed your link. The one you provided took people to the Ravelry sign in page. It needs to go directly to your item.


Thanks so much for fixing the link...could has sworn it was correct.


----------



## StellasKnits

No worries  When you post a link from Ravelry you just need to be sure that it shows "library" in the link. That will take people directly to the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo

So lovely!


----------



## Busy girl

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## shel01

Thanks from me too, it's beautiful


----------



## laurelarts

This is gorgeous, thank you for posting and being a part of our section!!! and thank you for the free pattern!


----------



## kanga

thank you , the shawl is lovely


----------



## oge designs

That is such a lovely pattern, love the shawlette in black, just gorgeous


----------



## Katsch

Thank you, it is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## pstabach

Beautiful - thanks so much!


----------



## bestgramma

Wow! Very nice pattern.
Thanks


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks to all of you for the nice comments! I made all 3 samples since September 9th. 

Enjoy and I would love to see your "Waves" when you finish!


----------



## belleflower

That is so pretty and delicate!xx


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks! I have lots of "stash" where I can use this pattern, thanks so much!


----------



## Clelita

I love the sea inspired shape. Thanks for sharing the pattern ...the shawlette will be my next project!
And thanks to the moderators for going the extramile!


----------



## Bostonmama

I am knitting my first lace shawl. This one is my "next up". It is incredible! I hope I'm up to it!


----------



## Windbeam

Very pretty, thanks!


----------



## ahnorton

Beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## amudaus

Deborah!this is beautiful,i love your patterns Spring,s Dance is one of my all time favourite,s.


----------



## amudaus

Deborah!this is beautiful,i love your patterns Spring,s Dance is one of my all time favourite,s.


----------



## dragonflylace

amudaus said:


> Deborah!this is beautiful,i love your patterns Spring,s Dance is one of my all time favourite,s.


I am going to introduce the last of the "Seasons" series on October 22nd. It is called Autumn's Last Breath!!!

Thanks for the compliments...I truly am honored that you like Spring's Dance


----------



## Sandiego

Very different!!! Gorgeous!!!! I will have to download the pattern. Thanks for sharing. ;0)


----------



## mirl56

very pretty - I really like the shape!


----------



## NJQuiet1

This is gorgeous! Thank you for generously providing this as a free download.
Lynn


----------



## LoisDC

Looking at this beautiful piece does not make me think it could be easy, but after reading the instructions, I might actually be able to do it. Thanks so much for such a lovely finished product that may not be too difficult.


----------



## Fialka

Thank you very much ! It looks great and very simple, great for a nice gift and for me too ! You are so creative and smart ! God bless you and be with you always !


----------



## julietinboots

Oh what a pretty delicate scarf. Thank you for the free pattern.


----------



## boots

This is a very attractive pattern. TY for the link.


----------



## Nana5

have never wanted to make a shawl.....I would make this one! Thanks for making it so easy by posting the picture AND the link!


----------



## dragonflylace

Nana5 said:


> have never wanted to make a shawl.....I would make this one! Thanks for making it so easy by posting the picture AND the link!


You are welcome...would love to see what you create!


----------



## dragonflylace

LoisDC said:


> Looking at this beautiful piece does not make me think it could be easy, but after reading the instructions, I might actually be able to do it. Thanks so much for such a lovely finished product that may not be too difficult.


This is fun because it is easy and work up quickly and the finished product always looks good. I have tried it on 3 completely different yarns and made them a little differently each time and I liked them all....sometimes, things don't have to be difficult to look pretty!!!


----------



## Sewalaskan

Thank you for sharing your pattern, it is gorgeous


----------



## jberg

I need no more patterns! I need no more patterns!! I need no more patterns!!! BUT this one is so lovely. I have downloaded it and hope to make it soon. Thanks so very much for posting the link. Yours is so pretty. Thanks again. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## linda6200

Just beautiful and one I want to do soon. Thank you!


----------



## montgal

I love this, it has such a beautiful drape!


----------



## janielha

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I just added it to my Ravelry library. It is stunning!


----------



## Carol77584

Love your pattern. It is so light and airy.


----------



## DSouthard01

Thank you, Dragonflylace, for the beautiful pattern! Your patterns are great.

Donna K


----------



## tikva

Thank you for this lovely pattern like your other patterns and its free!!! 
Thank you again for your generosity


----------



## SouthernGirl

This is gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## judybug52

It is beautiful. I am wanting to do a shawl and this is really nice. Is it easy for someone who has only been knitting for a year? Might give it a try. Really like it. This would be a great knit for a class here on KP.


----------



## jberg

Good morning! I'm figuring the shawlette is the one shown in dark blue and done in a fingering or sock yarn, right? I have some yarn in mind for this and just want to make sure I get it right before I start. Thanks so much. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## dragonflylace

jberg said:


> Good morning! I'm figuring the shawlette is the one shown in dark blue and done in a fingering or sock yarn, right? I have some yarn in mind for this and just want to make sure I get it right before I start. Thanks so much. Happy Needling. jberg


Yes, the purple/green..dark one is the Shawlette.

You can actually use any yarn...I did the fingering with a size 8 or 9 needle...used 8 at first and then changed to 9 to get a more lacy look....next time I will use size 9 the entire way through.

I didn't finish the very last section because I ran out of yarn. Did you see that "little" section at the end?


----------



## jberg

Thanks so much for the quick and helpful response! I'll be going through my stash later today. Too bad I have a wedding shawl I must finish this week. I wanna do this one! Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Stampergrandma

Thank you, I love it!


----------



## dragonflylace

If there are any questions on the pattern, please send me a PM and I will get to you with an answer! Don't put comments on Ravelry, just PM me here.
'
Thanks,

Dragonflylace


----------



## maysmom

Thanks for your generosity and hard work! When I finish one, I'll be delighted to post pix.

Karen N.


----------



## dragonflylace

maysmom said:


> Thanks for your generosity and hard work! When I finish one, I'll be delighted to post pix.
> 
> Karen N.


You are very welcome Karen..look forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## trish2222

How lovely - thank you


----------



## North Pole

lovely. I put it in my Library on Ravelry.


----------



## nannee

Thank you for this lovely pattern, this will be my next project!


----------



## belleflower

dragonflylace said:


> Hi everyone, I hope that I am posting this correctly. Here is a fun project for a scarf or a shawlette. You can do this pattern with any yarn (match your needle to the yarn, or go up to a larger needle for a more "open" look)
> 
> It is called Waves of the Atlantic and is available free from my Ravelry Store.
> 
> I hope you like it!
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waves-of-the-atlantic


Very delicatexx


----------



## belleflower

dragonflylace said:


> Hi everyone, I hope that I am posting this correctly. Here is a fun project for a scarf or a shawlette. You can do this pattern with any yarn (match your needle to the yarn, or go up to a larger needle for a more "open" look)
> 
> It is called Waves of the Atlantic and is available free from my Ravelry Store.
> 
> I hope you like it!
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waves-of-the-atlantic


Very delicatexx


----------



## montgal

Loved working on this! I am on my second one now pattern is easy to remember on e you complete a couple of rounds oodles of compliments even from the guys. Thanks so much!


----------



## dragonflylace

montgal said:


> Loved working on this! I am on my second one now pattern is easy to remember on e you complete a couple of rounds oodles of compliments even from the guys. Thanks so much!


Oh my montgal!!! It is luscious looking...I adore the color. I will warn you though, these are addictive, I made 3 in two weeks when I was first working out the pattern. It is a great project to take with you because after you do it once, you don't even need to refer to the pattern.

I am glad you like it also....just a lot of fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:

dragonflylace


----------



## amudaus

Gorgeous..Beautiful pattern and work.


----------



## montgal

Thank you and kudos to Dragon Lace for sharing her pattern.


----------



## MamandEliseetMuriel

How very cool!


----------

